# backrolling



## loser (Jun 12, 2008)

could someone tell me if backrolling is required while priming and first coating if the sprayer is evenly coating the area, no runs sags etc. our boss has us backrolling but i sprayed a few rooms out, primer, first finish on walls and 1 finish coat on ceilings. all looks great. last coat on walls will be brush and roll. so is backrolling necessary if the guy spraying knows what he's doing?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Do what your boss wants with a good attitude. Your life will be easier. This also applies in a marriage as well.


----------



## loser (Jun 12, 2008)

the wife loves your answer r u single


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I back roll all my ceilings and the walls that I do spray. If the boss is paying you to do it one way do it that way.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Isn't spraying just a more efficient way of getting paint on a surface? Why do guys want to cut steps all the time? Seems to me you could easily fall into a trap of putting on 'dry' thin coatings that aren't really bonding well.

If you aren't backbrushing or backrolling - you really are trusting the 'wetting' agent to doing all the work for you. Stuff like aerosol type enamels - and consequently shooting trim with oil based paints seem to do fine without backbrushing {in adhesion terms} But I don't really trust much else. We're not working with automotive type resins that get sprayed onto steel. Not to mention once you spray a surface, you can no longer touch it up with a brush - it will flash - you can never get it to look right


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes sir! I am taken. I do what I'm told. That why I have a smile on my face. Happy wife happy life.


----------



## loser (Jun 12, 2008)

i was over whelmed from all the expert responses i received. from them i learned that i should just listen to my boss. his way is harder on the body(all that back rolling) but i get twice the hours. last coat is brush and roll so touch ups will eventually blend in.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Also, sometimes overspray that blows down the walls can dry to a gritty form and then you would have to sand it after it dries. Ofcoarse I always scuff sand my walls, so that is neither here nor there, but in production wall coating you must backroll. It will touch up better with a little texture to it rather than a slick sprayed on surface.


----------



## loser (Jun 12, 2008)

if your last coat is brush and roll won't it touch up alright then


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

loser said:


> if your last coat is brush and roll won't it touch up alright then


Sorry, I thought you were also wanting to spray the finish coat. Have seen it done before and it never touches up. If you apply it as a one coat process as I see many do it will not touch up either. On the bump you have to go wall outs and I have seen idiots touching up homes where carpet were already installed. To get the spray coats of primer to bond good you still have to backroll however. If not and the rock was dusty and was not removed, you would have paint peeling very shortly.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

loser said:


> i was over whelmed from all the expert responses i received. from them i learned that i should just listen to my boss. his way is harder on the body(all that back rolling) but i get twice the hours. last coat is brush and roll so touch ups will eventually blend in.


As an employee you need to do as directed imo. All you can do is state your case with your boss and if he likes your idea he will give you the thumbs up. 

True with the top coats being brush and roll then the touch up factor is not so urgent but as Daniel pointed out you we get better adhesion if you back roll, plus you will lay the paint down keeping it uniform. Another thing is when you back roll someone will catch shallow spots orr other type of misses. 

I have done it both ways over the years and I choose to take that extra time to back roll. I typically do not spray my walls except for some closets and garages. I do spray my ceilings though and as you said you guys are spraying the finish on the ceilings and it will help for touch up and for laying the paint down evenly. 

Once you start feeling you know more than your boss that is a sign of moving on or starting your own business.


----------



## loser (Jun 12, 2008)

ok i now understand y u should backroll. i've been painting for 25 years but all 25 yrs have been doing repaints after fire and water damages. the only spraying i;ve done is with aluminum and kilz. i now work for a company that does big commercial jobs(120,000 sq. ft.) lots of spraying involved and backrolling now too. lol thanks for your help


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope you stick around loser.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I hope you stick around loser.


lol
Yep stick around loser, there is a lot of great guys and great info on these boards and I might need you to answer some commercial questions for me sometime.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Might want to reconsider your name though...lol


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Naw! I like it. We never had a loser here before. Ohh wait. Nevermind!


----------



## LouisZerr (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey, what's wrong with a loser?!?!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

loser, depends on the primer AND the wallboard brand AND the mud type so best to just do it. Sounds like from what you are saying its not necessary. Guys do it typically for 1) roller texture to match finals and 2) poor paint coverage or a guy who cant do a uniform finish.


----------



## speedy472 (Dec 4, 2009)

Back rolling the finished ceiling is a must , Incase you have to touch it up after wards you wont have the roller stipple and the touch up would stand out,...as for back rolling the prime on new drywall it makes sure the prime is adhered well,.....ie.. you dont want to spray over a big dust ball and have the top coat peeling off cause the primer didnt stick,.......


----------

